# Posting Issue



## carrington (May 23, 2007)

I posted the first of Feb. wtb sop mpc. Got a couple of responses but when tried to purchase, no reply. So for over three days I've tried to post this wtb plus additional wtb mpc and thread will not post in mpc section. Goes into limbo land and will not post ad. Am I doing in something wrong? Am logged in but won't post.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

A few weeks ago we had changed the Marketplace settings so that members could only add replies to their own posts (see: *NEW Marketplace modifications*) but because these changed turned-out to be so unpopular we revert back to the old Marketplace system a couple hours ago today (see: *Marketplace forum back to normal*)

If you are still unable to post replies, please contact me or another forum Admin so we can look into this and fix the problem.


----------

